

The Time Suck Economy - mooreds
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/time-suck-economy-starting-building/

======
ntide
By Drew's standards, Hacker News is yet another time suck. I don't mean to be
incendiary, but it's debatable whether knowledge of Aaron Swartz's death has
any _actionable_ impact on my life.

I do agree with his thoughts on smartphones. While some smartphone apps are
genuinely useful (e.g. workout apps, weather widgets, your smartphone's
camera), there is a whole class of apps out there that facilitate mindless
consumption. Every mobile game and social media app falls into this category.

Going off on a tangent, I haven't played a single, _good_ mobile game (i.e.
one that isn't a mindless time waster). There isn't a single mobile game in
existence that naturally ties in with the hardware, the way that trading
Pokemon was a natural fit for the Game Boy. I really wish there were these
types of experiences on smartphones, because Pokemon was a significant slice
of culture.

